# 1.5% daily,11.7% weekly, 48% monthly



## cricri11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Members Investment

+ 50% invested in Forex Trading
+ 35% invested in Arbitrage Trading
+ 15% invested in Gold/Silver/Oil Trading

 	Trading Results

+ 66% Member Earnings
+ 20% Trader
+ 6% Owner Earnings
+ 4% Bonus Offers
+ 4% Riskfree Fund

[url=http://betandtrading.com/?ref=cricri11]http://betandtrading.com/?ref=cricri11[/url]

and deposit/withdrawal:
https://www.globaldigitalpay.com?rid=G094806 or
https://perfectmoney.com/?ref=291469


----------



## soulmarket (Jan 20, 2010)

Good program,now paying instantly hoping it stays for a long time.



> 1/20/2010 07:06   	 27151439   	 U1502978 (BetandTrading)   	 +   	 $1.20




New Feature Available
...
Tue, January 19, 2010 4:16:01 PM



> After a well done start, only 12 Days ago, i have setup the feature Instant Withdraw.
> Now you will receive your Payments Instantly but only with Liberty Reserve and Perfect Money Deposits.
> The maximum Amount for instant withdraw is now 50$ per Withdraw and 80$ a day per User.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulmarket (Jan 24, 2010)

News payments from Bet and Trading already on my Liberty Reserve  and GDP account.
Daily payment 1.50% for ever


> 1/24/2010 14:56   	 27544520   	 U1502978 (BetandTrading)   	 +   	 $1.20 	 1/22/2010 02:11   	 27335017   	 U1502978 (BetandTrading)   	 +   	 $1.20


Weekly payment 11.70% forever


> Withdrawal  	$ 3.51   	Jan-23-2010 01:23:51 PMWithdrawal processed


----------



## soulmarket (Jan 28, 2010)

Great program, I am in since 01-08-2010,got paid quickly good work admin.



> 1/28/2010 14:12   	 27954734   	 U1502978 (BetandTrading)   	 +   	 $1.20
> 1/26/2010 16:23   	 27749029   	 U1502978 (BetandTrading)   	 +   	 $1.20


----------



## soulmarket (Jan 31, 2010)

A very good and trustworty site. Invest your money here .



> 01/31/2010 02:08PM FROM GXXXXXXX	BetandTrading	+$3.51
> Withdrawal  	$ 3.50   	Jan-31-2010 05:46:00  Batch is 2075694
> Withdrawal  	$ 1.20   	Jan-30-2010 05:36:54 Batch is 28145247


----------



## soulmarket (Feb 5, 2010)

My last payment was 5 days ago,now I got several pending ,there is no update from admin ,scam already?


----------

